# My 2011 Asia tour: Kuala Lumpur



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

I had a chance to be in KL once again this year (technically my 3rd and 4th time in KL... although in reality all of my stays were limited to only one night and in the latest situation not even that ). I tried to do my best with the time I had and it's definitely not the last time I was there. Because of AirAisa it is very likely I'll drop in KL many more times in the future 



1. Just upon arriving from London on this A340-300 aircraft of AirAsia X. Thanks to AirAsia now many including myself can afford to travel around Asia without a burden to a bank account. It's been voted world's best low-cost carrier in 2009 and 2010 by Skytrax and I would be surprised if it won't be again this year. 




2. Near the KLIA LCCT (low cost terminal). Some very decent dining options here from the junk food to some delicious Asian cuisines.



3. This time I took a bus transfer to KL Sentral. It costs 8MYR and takes around one hour. Alternativelly you can take a bus to a nearby train stop and take a train to the same KL Sentral station. Such option is a little more expensive at 12.50 MYR. Still quite affordable and it's more exciting to ride a train. Here we are at a tol plaza (toll checkpoint for motorway). Malaysia has excellent motorways and ordinary roads. Best in SE Asia (except Singapore, of course ).



4. Neighbourhood in KL through a bus window



5. Destination - Bukit Bintang. The dontown shopping, dining and entertainment area. Some good and large shopping malls here (some are VERY huge such as Berjaya Times Square), plenty of good dining options from upmarket restaurants to cheap but delicious street food, bars, massage parlours and everything else one might need for a good night out in town. 



6. I've stayed in a hostel which was located just next to this McDonalds. It's called Sunshine Bedz and got very high rating in some booking website. It's cheap, perfectly located, modern, clean, cosmopolitan and staff were very helpful, friendly and nice. Highly recommended for budget travellers seeking a nice place to stay.


7. KL Monorail crosses Bintang. It's a modern-looking monorail train on elevated concrete bridges. It's quite fun to ride but in my opinion Kuala Lumpur should have gone for a proper underground metro or Bangkok style elevated heavy-rail system. Monorail is a little shaky and lacks comfort compared to ordinary rail systems



8. Bintang by night


9. One of many restaurants


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Continued

10. F1 seems like a big thing in Malaysia. Advertisements and media coverage seem very extensive. 


11. Petronas Towers, world's tallest skyscrapers 1998-2004. Today they are world's tallest twin-towers


12. 


13. 212m high Maxis Tower


14.


15. 


16. KL Tower, 421m TV tower with a public observation deck at 276m


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

17.


18.


19. Pedestrian bridge


20.


21.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Good old Asia, welcome back! Awesome shots there are you still using your old camera?


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

NICE!!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

it feels a lot like Bangkok, doesn't it?


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

great photos pansori!!




Deanb said:


> it feels a lot like Bangkok, doesn't it?


I felt Bangkok feels quite different to KL. Just the whole atmosphere and city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and very nice photo tour from Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you gentlemen.

El_Greco
I use my old Canon 350D. That camere needs to get retired but unfortunately I haven't got anything to change it with. And I was indeed happy to come back. Hopefully not too long before I go again. 

@Deanb
Like travelworld 123 said. KL is and feels quite different from Bangkok. Of course there are some common things and themes for most cities in that part of the world but generally they are very different places. It is up to an individual which one he or she prefers though.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Continuing with photos

22.


23.


24. Street in Bintang. Lots of restaurants of all cuisines and buzz on the streets


25.


26.


27. Jalan Alor. In the evening this small street becomes a one huge eatery with restaurants "expanding" into the street with plastic tables and chairs. Smells and flavours come from all sides suggesting a variety of delicious food which can be best accompanied by a bottle of Tiger beer, orange juice or simply water. It's also a huge socializing action. This kind of street eating is something that delights me about Malaysian and SE Asian eating culture in general


28. The next day. A Monorail stop from where I'll be off to KL Sentral to catch a train to the airport...


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

29. KL Monorail. The system was launched in 2003, has one line which is 8.6km long ith 11 stops, and operating speed of up to 60km/h


30. Interior of a Monorail carriage


31. Next to KL Sentral. Some massive constructions are taking place. KL seems to be packed with construction action these days. It's nice to see so much dynamism and ambition 


32. Petronas Towers seen from near to KL Sentral


33. 


34.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

35. 


36. Near KL Sentral


37. Inside KL Sentral. It i said to be the largest railway station in SE Asia


38. KLIA Ekspres has its dedicated hall which is much less busy and seems more upclass


39. We'll be riding "SE Asia's fastest train". Although I'm pretty sure it means just 160km/h i.e. same as the new Bangkok Airport express. True HSR trains are yet to come to Malaysia and neighboring countries. Perhaps China could give a hand here?


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

nice pics Pansori


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

wwwwwwwoooowwwwww.This is great!!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

And some more photos... 
40. Waiting for KLIA Ekspres... not too many passengers it seems. Better for me 


41. Inside the KLIA Ekspres train. Great interior. The trains are made by Siemens and belong to Desiro family. 


42. On the way


43. KL expressways


44. Road infrastructure in Malaysia is impressive to say the least


45. Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA). Ranked 9th best airport by Skytrax (although was in higher positions over the past few years... lots of competition these days). Seems like a great airport. However I was destined for KLIA LCCT for my AirAsia flight so I came to KLIA only to have a look around and not catch a flight, hence I didn't see the departures area which, I am sure, is great


46. 


47.



That's it for now. At least until the second batch of photos will be ready. Meanwhile I will be exposing some views and impressions from Shenzhen, Guangzhou and that big bad sin-city a.k.a. Bangkok after which I'll be back to KL for some more observations including some views from the plane. For the time being thanks all who took time to watch this and please come back shortly


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Those street restaurants are fantastic, I wish we had those here in London (or Europe in general). 

Nice work man! :cheers1:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

As promised earlier (i.e. months ago ), the remainder of my photos from KL. I hope noone will mind if I also stick my photos from the plane with some views over Malaysia on the way from Bangkok to KL. Technically I visited KL twice during my holidays... by now technically I've been to KL 4 times, although each time for only one day and each time not having enough time to explore the city properly :|

48. Penang Island and Butterworth city


49. Taiping city


50. 


51.


52.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

53.


54.


55.


56.


57. Putrajaya city near KL. It looks much more like a city than it did back in 2006 i.e. when I last saw it


58. Landed at KLIA LCCT


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

Excellent thread! Malaysia is just amazing, thanks for sharing! ;D


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics of KL....thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you!

59. Salak Tinggi station. There is no direct rail access to LCCT, but there is a way to have a bus transfer to Salak Tinggi station and then take a train to KL Sentral Station. It cost 12,50MYR and took about one hour. Of course you can take a shuttle bus directly to KL but train is just more interesting and comfortable.


Video at Salak Tinggi station. Two KLIA trains pass. The trains used for airport service are Siemens Desiro ET 425 M and can travel at 160km/h. KLIA Express is currently the fastest rail service in Malaysia


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

60. View from a pedestrian bridge at Salak Tinggi station


61. A very interesting station design.


62.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

63. View from the train. Putrajaya city


64.


65. KL Bukit Bintang area. Busy and vibrant day and night


66.


67.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

68.


69.


70.


71. Berjaya Times Square complex. It includes two office towers and a huge shopping mall


72. Inside Berjaya Times Square


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

73.


74.


75.


76. Mosque


77.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The last batch of my KL photos

78. KL'o Chinatown


79. Jalan Petaling - the main shopping street of the Chinatown. Very busy and selling all kinds of stuff


80. 


81.


82. Train back to the airport. This is where I have to say bye to this amazing city...



Thank you all who were interested. Hopefully it won't be too long before I'll be back. :wave:


----------



## XNeo (Jul 4, 2006)

great pics :cheers:


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great shots . Really enjoyed them


----------

